# MS City to Shore participants?



## Call_me_Clyde

Anyone else participating in this event this weekend? This will be my rookie year, and I'm riding for my employer, Team LiquidHub. Just getting a sense of how many forum members have been involved in this ride, and what your experiences have been. Seems like it draws a lot of support.

Bob


----------



## NJBiker72

I have done it twice before and am doing it again this year. With a now former employer. Its a good cause and fun ride. Crossing the second bridge is a great feeling.

That said if you are in shape and on a road bike, it is an easy ride. I wish my former colleagues would do the century or two day but hey it is a fun event.

Note you can check the ride profile now on their site.


----------



## joemastro

Looking forward to doing this ride on Saturday. It will my first time for this event. I've been looking around forums to find out how well it's supported. Trying to figure out how much food and water to bring.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## NJBiker72

joemastro said:


> Looking forward to doing this ride on Saturday. It will my first time for this event. I've been looking around forums to find out how well it's supported. Trying to figure out how much food and water to bring.
> 
> Good luck and have fun


Just bring yourself, your bike and water bottles. A spare tube is a good idea too. It is the best supportrd ride I have ever been on.

Oh. If riding to the start, a light helps.


----------



## Ajl17

This will be my second year did the 100 last year the loop around the lake was a little tough with cross winds but everything else was a piece of cake, the bridges are nice because you actually get out of the saddle for a little bit. The weather is looking like it could be fun this year. There is tons of food and beverage along the way...I will be with a small group wearing gray jerseys with Supreme Power Fitness on the front and Bergeys ford on the back.

AJL


----------



## NJBiker72

Wish I could talk some of the guys from my group into doing the hundred.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde

*What a great event!*

Man, what a well run and fun event! In my rookie year, I chose to do the 25 mile loop. My fitness level and a weekend full of other commitments kind of dictated that, but in the end I raised $720.00 towards my teams eventual total of over $20K. Next year, I'm planning my entire weekend around the event, as my company supports us with 3 beachfront houses, and enough food and drink for a weekend long party.

What a rush coming over those last two bridges, and into the neighborhood near the finish line with people cheering you on. A great way to help people who suffer from the diseaes, and to help fund finding a cure.

I'm hooked....

Bob


----------



## NJBiker72

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Man, what a well run and fun event! In my rookie year, I chose to do the 25 mile loop. My fitness level and a weekend full of other commitments kind of dictated that, but in the end I raised $720.00 towards my teams eventual total of over $20K. Next year, I'm planning my entire weekend around the event, as my company supports us with 3 beachfront houses, and enough food and drink for a weekend long party.
> 
> What a rush coming over those last two bridges, and into the neighborhood near the finish line with people cheering you on. A great way to help people who suffer from the diseaes, and to help fund finding a cure.
> 
> I'm hooked....
> 
> Bob


Agree. This was my third year. Split the time riding with our ten person team as a group and breaking away with one teammate. Never really intentional but just gradual and once it was done hammering away. 
Definitely a fun combo of riding and socializing.


----------



## kmarriner

I wish I noticed this post earlier, I did the Saturday 100 mile. Crossing those two bridges (something I have done many times before, being from the area) with everyone cheering you on, and seeing faces that you know was an incredible feeling.


----------



## smankow

I also did the 100-mile route yesterday. The toughest part of the ride was the humidity. I probably could have wrung out all of my clothing after just a few miles. Plus, the wet road didn't help matters, either.

I do agree that crossing the two bridges was great. I enjoyed the comments from the 75-milers when they realized that the ride was actually 78 miles - this was around the 72 mile mark.

I was really impressed with the support for the ride and the well-stocked rest areas. I'm not sure why the last stop was the only one that actually had ice.


Steve


----------



## kmarriner

smankow said:


> I also did the 100-mile route yesterday. The toughest part of the ride was the humidity. I probably could have wrung out all of my clothing after just a few miles. Plus, the wet road didn't help matters, either.
> 
> I do agree that crossing the two bridges was great. I enjoyed the comments from the 75-milers when they realized that the ride was actually 78 miles - this was around the 72 mile mark.
> 
> I was really impressed with the support for the ride and the well-stocked rest areas. I'm not sure why the last stop was the only one that actually had ice.
> 
> 
> Steve


The humidity didn't get to me too much, I think the worst part for me was the headwind on most of the century loop, I was spoiled by the various pacelines I was in during the first 40 or so miles.
Once we got to the roads I knew my legs felt fresher right away, and I just had to sprint to the finish.


----------

